# After refining a beautiful piece of silver...



## sgmdude (Jun 8, 2011)

After refining a beautiful piece of silver and rolling it from a mill, I would like to turn it into blanks and stamp them.

I would like to make small (1/4" - 2") rounds and bars.

However, I am at a loss to what equipment I should use to punch the silver sheet. 

Would an arbor press do the trick? I have never used an arbor press, so I am unfamiliar with the equipment. Would I be able to punch .25"-2" rounds/bars with it?

Or am I totally off the mark and should be using some other equipment?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## glondor (Jun 8, 2011)

This may seem off the wall but if I were doing this and there were only a few I would use a 2 inch hole saw in a drill press with the pilot bit taken out or moved up inside the hole saw so as not to come in contact with the piece. Clamp everything well and go slow with lots of lube and it should work. Save all your cuttings of course. Polish on a wheel.


----------

